# Who I am.



## madlikearose (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey everyone, my name is madlikearose but my real full name is Madeline Rose Krajecki. I know a lot of people might not care but hey if you are reading this thats great and I hope you can learn a little about me and comment or write your own journal so I could learn about you, or just enjoy the read and laugh at the fact I am an open book. :lol:
First I wanna say how I am a rather crazy individual. I swear constantly and really openly speak my mind to the point where it can be a lot lol lets just say that. I am a 19 year old woman, at college for Social Work because I have a real passion for helping others. I have only one betta fish because I can not handle more than one. I spend lots of time with him because of my epic amounts of anxiety which can lead to some very lonely days. 
Some cans find me to be a bit too depressed and maybe even leave sometimes but Daryl (my red VT) is a constant in my life who is always there. 
Anyway, my college is Christian, I am too but I am the most liberal Christian that anyone has ever known. I do not talk about it often because I know it can make others uncomfortable. Especially for my brothers and sisters in the LGBT community, which is also what I am apart of as a bisexual woman. 
My favorite things in the world are Animals, Music, Horror films, and art such as poetry and drawing. 
As for Daryl, I got him when he was about a year old, and he has gotten so big . I live in a dorm room and my bed is lofted up as bunk beds. by my feet is the top of my dresser where daryl stays so I can sleep next to him at night and wake up to his insesent swimming in the morning. 
Taking care of him is not only theraputic but enjoyable because he is happy and seeing an animal that is happy who was once in a really crappy place makes life soo much better. He also keeps me company when I am lonely and always has a listening ear to talk to. When I do talk to him he swims up and just stares at me like he is really listening and he is my pride and joy. 
So that sums me up. I am a crazy Girl who loves art, is a little bit chubby, and is in love with all types of music, Mostly Rock, heavy metal, alternative and rap. Leave some comments if you wanna share something we have in common or whatever. or dont. whatever rocks yo socks see yaa.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Heyy! Awesome intro! You sound like an awesome person! I hope to get to know you and your Betta Daryl better!
I'm a Christian as well. Baptist. I don't mind sharing my faith at all, it's nice to meet another Christian. :-D
I know what you mean about anxiety and depression, I battled it last year and am recovering from it. My 4 boys have helped me SO much. <3


----------



## madlikearose (Feb 10, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> Heyy! Awesome intro! You sound like an awesome person! I hope to get to know you and your Betta Daryl better!
> I'm a Christian as well. Baptist. I don't mind sharing my faith at all, it's nice to meet another Christian. :-D
> I know what you mean about anxiety and depression, I battled it last year and am recovering from it. My 4 boys have helped me SO much. <3


Nice to meet you too!  Yeah it is nice to meet another christian as well. I go to a christian college which is very strange for me but it is helping me to get more intune with my faith. Bettas really shows you how much detail he put into all of his creation. Each betta has their own personality and color range it just amazes me so. My little daryl is going through a little sickness right now but his meds should be here by wednesday. Please pray for him till then. 
about depression I do not think it ever leaves you neither does anxiety but i am getting better at dealing with it. Also what about you? how old are you if i may ask?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

madlikearose said:


> Nice to meet you too!  Yeah it is nice to meet another christian as well. I go to a christian college which is very strange for me but it is helping me to get more intune with my faith. Bettas really shows you how much detail he put into all of his creation. Each betta has their own personality and color range it just amazes me so. My little daryl is going through a little sickness right now but his meds should be here by wednesday. Please pray for him till then.
> about depression I do not think it ever leaves you neither does anxiety but i am getting better at dealing with it. Also what about you? how old are you if i may ask?


That's great to hear! I agree, He put so much work into every living creature, from huge animals like the Elephant to tiny animals like the betta! <3
Aww I will for sure! what does he have? If you don't mind me asking. I hope he gets well quickly! 2 of mine are recovering from biting. AQ salt if my friend! :lol:
Thankfully it got much better for me, I took St. John's Wart for a little bit and it helped so much. Now I just have to put up with the aftermath. :/
I'm 16 :-D


----------



## madlikearose (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah  he has CWD but his meds should be here by Tuesday. also side note I'm waiting to see age of Ultron with my bf


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

CWD? Sorry, I'm no good at Betta disease acronyms :lol:
Sweet! I hope it's a good movie!


----------



## madlikearose (Feb 10, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> CWD? Sorry, I'm no good at Betta disease acronyms :lol:
> Sweet! I hope it's a good movie!


Cotton wool disease and yeah it was great!!!


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm Christian too!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, that doesn't sound good at all! I've never heard of it.
That's awesome Anders247!


----------



## madlikearose (Feb 10, 2015)

Anders247 said:


> I'm Christian too!


That's awesome buddy!


----------

